# Lemon law experiences?



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

hey guys, 

My tiguan is coming up on 30 days out of service due to multiple issues including the strut recall,a water leak, and the infamous b pillar that Vw is sending out a special engineer for this week. I will be close to my states time frame for lemon law buyback. Has anyone had there tiguan bought back by vw, and if so how long did the process take and how was it?

thanks


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

I had vw replace my 2017 Tiguan with a 2018 because of my car was in for this noise 3 times and I was tired of dealing with it still making the noise I called vwoa because the dealer said the field tech will be here in a few days and they gave me my car back never came and they said they would call me and never heard from them so vwoa contacted the dealer and worked it out and the noise continued it took 3 months and they put me in a 2018 so you might try to call them and see what happens


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

ive been in constant contact with them almost everyday for a month. They have been very nice but my wife and I can't wait to get the buyback. We need the money to go find a significantly les problematic vehicle.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am in the process of having my 2017 Alltrack bought back by VW. I had the car into the dealer 3 times for noise from the front suspension. That is a lemon law criteria in my state (Ohio). I requested a manufacture buyback from VWoA. They denied it, without telling me why it did not meet the criteria for a buyback (that was very frustrating). Then the entire steering rack had to be replaced, which took 2 weeks and pushed it over 40 days at the dealer during the first year for repair (another lemon law criteria in my state). At that point since VW already denied me, I opened a case with the Better Business Bureau. "Arbitration" is the next step if the manufacturer denies your claim. For VW, you are required to use the BBB for arbitration before you take VW to court, if that was what you want to do. 

Once VW got a hold of the latest work order for the steering rack, they agreed to buy back the vehicle. I opened my BBB case in mid-May, VW offered to repurchase the vehicle the first week of June. I sent in my offer acceptance letter last week and was told it would be 3 more weeks until I could schedule a time to turn the vehicle in. 

It is a long and frustrating affair. But, if everything goes as is stated in the offer letter, they wipe the loan clean and repay all the payments I made on the vehicle back to me plus my down-payment. As long as that all goes as planned, I will be very satisfied, despite the many many trips to the dealer over the last year. Hope this helps!


----------



## appleman (Jul 8, 2003)

yes it does, thank you. I'll update this thread as it progresses


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I had VWOA buy back my 2017 passat sel premium after it was in the shop for a noisy A/C system. 4 separate repairs to try to fix a noise similar to a power steering pump or transmission pump noise it was coming through the vents and was so loud that people on the phone would hear it through the bluetooth speaker. they try to fix it, then denied it/ closed the case, and only attempted to solve it after I pleaded to the right service manager at the right dealer to reopen it.

they tried replacing all the parts under the hood, over and under charging it, replacing the computer to no avail. they wanted to RIP the dashboard apart to replace the stuff in there. 

since I didn't want to substitute a noisy a/c system for a squeaky dash, I asked them to make arrangements to get me into another vw 

since they substituted the new vehicle into my existing loan, I had to pay the difference in MSRP as my end of the contribution. 
long story short: after major delays in delivery and a general lack of response, I ended up with a straight trade of my passat for a habanero orange sel premium 4motion r line with monstermats, homelink mirror, and roadside kit!

after figuring out the numbers I ended up getting the tiggy for 22.5k plus tax. (this is what I spent out of pocket for my passat after the diesel restitution money I put as a down payment. 
I think I saved about 15 grand overall.
I also got to essentially use a vw passat for a year and a half for free the price of 2 oil changes!

plus, I have a year and a half paid off on it already.

IMO the process bordered on extremely frustrating, but paid off big time in the end. i seriously considered just getting my money back and getting something different, but this way was the most beneficial to my wallet and back account. 


they take these buyback cars, fix them, and send them to auction.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Passatsquared said:


> I had VWOA buy back my 2017 passat sel premium after it was in the shop for a noisy A/C system. 4 separate repairs to try to fix a noise similar to a power steering pump or transmission pump noise it was coming through the vents and was so loud that people on the phone would hear it through the bluetooth speaker. they try to fix it, then denied it/ closed the case, and only attempted to solve it after I pleaded to the right service manager at the right dealer to reopen it.
> 
> they tried replacing all the parts under the hood, over and under charging it, replacing the computer to no avail. they wanted to RIP the dashboard apart to replace the stuff in there.
> 
> ...


pics for those interested

plus a few of my wife's atlas sel premium.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sigh..... looks like it will be a long process. i did filed the complaint with NHTSA, BBB, and Attorney General of Texas. also working on lemon law. 
Dealer denied to fix my car said b pillar ratting and all that ratting is "normal" and VW also denied replacement. 


if i want to establish a court with VW do i have to wait for BBB or can i claim the car under my businesses and use my businesses to establish the court with VW.

I really don't mind spending money playing games in court with VW if news reporter is needed i don't mind paying for them to make a big deal out of it. i know that number is way over the price of the car but i don't care; what i do care is I NEED WHAT I PAY FOR.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> sigh..... looks like it will be a long process. i did filed the complaint with NHTSA, BBB, and Attorney General of Texas. also working on lemon law.
> Dealer denied to fix my car said b pillar ratting and all that ratting is "normal" and VW also denied replacement.
> 
> 
> ...


It may vary by state, but in Ohio you cant sue until a determination has been made by the 3rd party arbitrator (BBB).

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> It may vary by state, but in Ohio you cant sue until a determination has been made by the 3rd party arbitrator (BBB).
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk



OK thank you, if i go with lemon law or BBB will they pay for taxes, fees, finance charge and add-ons? but TBH i just want a good replacement


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

1054521247 said:


> OK thank you, if i go with lemon law or BBB will they pay for taxes, fees, finance charge and add-ons? but TBH i just want a good replacement


If they accept your request they will likely offer you an option of vehicle replacement or buyback. The buyback includes whatever is on the sales invoice (down payment, tax, accessories if you purchased them from the dealer) as well as reimbursement for all the monthly payments youve made thus far. Your state may deduct a percentage of that amount based on mileage. In my experience (Ohio) they did not deduct anything. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> If they accept your request they will likely offer you an option of vehicle replacement or buyback. The buyback includes whatever is on the sales invoice (down payment, tax, accessories if you purchased them from the dealer) as well as reimbursement for all the monthly payments youve made thus far. Your state may deduct a percentage of that amount based on mileage. In my experience (Ohio) they did not deduct anything.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


thank you, i think i should give VW one more chance of replacing it, just got a 2019 jetta its flawless. hope lemon law will force them to replace it before i take it to court.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

you should give them another chance. do it with vwoa.

that is what I did. 

in florida you have to meet the following:
3 or more times in the shop for the same issue or more than 20 (I think)days in the shop.

i exceeded both.

i told them that i intended to file a lemon case and i wanted to give them the opportunity to make this right. I told customer care that it would be cheaper and easier in the long run to get me into another car.

of course, there has to be a valid issue. 

if you have the proof, it should be easy.


----------

